# vicky butler henderson



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Anyone else think shes fit??????? Just watching fifth gear, i like her. Is she married?


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

nope she's pot....


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok so shes not stunning but there is something there


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

She's okay. maybe a 7.  Forgetting the car connection...


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

She has a kid! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] she is a smoker! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] She has an apauling laugh! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] She would be a much better driver than you! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

The one and only time i found her even remotely sexy was when she was doing the review of the TVR t350 on fith gear. It was a cold day, know what i mean... :wink:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Ian are you alone? :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

ha ha get in there


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> Ian are you alone? :lol:


Filth Gear... :roll:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Attractive and sexy are 2 different things, she is imo sexy.

I would indeed cave her in...front doors only though


----------



## Rich_h (Oct 17, 2008)

No Thanks.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

qooqiiu said:


>


not bad until you get above the neck! Anyone else think this picture makes her nose look huge!


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

i would - Ian your not alone :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Frotten if you ask me


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

I would too, but she would have to cut her nails after last time


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'd prefer Sarah Beeney personally


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

VBH is a bit scraggy close up. Looks a bit of a druggy type too, although i am sure that she is not.

Her brother gave me track tuition - he used to work for JPalmer etc to fund his racing. Car handling talent obviously runs in family.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

RK07 said:


> I'd prefer Sarah Beeney personally


 [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

head_ed said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd prefer Sarah Beeney personally
> ...


Me too :twisted:


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

prefer the classy ladies like sian williams and fiona bruce


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I worked with Fiona Bruce once & she is a dull as ditch water.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah sarah beeney i can see that. 
What about sue barker??? Or have i just crossed the line??????????/


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

ian222 said:


> Yeah sarah beeney i can see that.
> What about sue barker??? Or have i just crossed the line??????????/


Er, more like jumped over it! [smiley=sick2.gif] That's practically necrophilia. How old are you?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

ha ha 29 mate


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Well your the same age as me - so there's definitely something wrong with *you* :wink:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

No no no i just become a perv for the older lady before you


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

She has too many teeth like Rubens Barichello and Kelsey Grammer.

That and the fact she is rough munter with a laugh like steel on a blackboard.

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Yeah sarah beeney i can see that.
> What about sue barker??? Or have i just crossed the line??????????/


Ian

here is the line

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Heres about where your at!!!!


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Sue Barker!!!! Even George Bush has better self control than you!!!

In no particular order;

Kate Winslet
Keira Knightly
Martina Hingis
Rhianna
Kylie (purely as she is an icon)
Madonna (on the basis that an old dog can teach a young pup new tricks  )


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

In no particular order;

Kate Winslet -- Not got a problem here!
Keira Knightly -- WAYYYYYYYY to SKINNY
Martina Hingis -- Bit hagged!
Rhianna -- YEAH 
Kylie (purely as she is an icon) -- only if she wears the "spinning around video" shorts!
Madonna (on the basis that an old dog can teach a young pup new tricks  ) -- No just no!!!!
:roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Becky Mantin the weathergirl.

Now she definitely _would_ feel my warm front!!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Looks like Denise Van-Outen, no?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Just Heidi :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

clived said:


> Looks like Denise Van-Outen, no?


If you squint Clive. But then I'd do DV-O too!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> Just Heidi :roll:


I must say she looks better for getting rid of that perm she had in the 70's, or was that a different heidi?


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Private Prozac said:


> Becky Mantin the weathergirl.
> 
> Now she definitely _would_ feel my warm front!!


Another shout for Becky [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

*mod edit: Image removed - let's keep it clean please*


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Top of the list has to be


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

see now your all getting to obvious, need to keep it to guilty pleasure


----------

